# Laundry Detergent



## Marikit (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi! I am looking for organic/laundry detergent. Does anyone know where I can buy?


Many thanks!


----------



## csa975 (Dec 27, 2013)

At the farm!!!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Marikit said:


> Hi! I am looking for organic/laundry detergent. Does anyone know where I can buy? Many thanks!


Try the Organic supermarket on Sheikh Zayed Road.


----------



## Marikit (Jul 1, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Try the Organic supermarket on Sheikh Zayed Road.


Thanks for your response. What's the name of the store? I am searching online but I can't seem to find any. I am staying near Coral Deira. Have tried looking in all supermarket here in Rigga and nearby malls but found nothing. 

Many thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Home | Organic Foods And Cafe
There is one in Dubai Mall so that's closer to your side of town.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

I am pretty sure Waitrose/Spinneys sells Ecover, but I could be wrong.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I use Ecover, it's not organic but it's green. The Change Initiative on SZR sell it in bulk.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I use Ecover, it's not organic but it's green. The Change Initiative on SZR sell it in bulk.


Ah - I just assumed it was organic too. If you want a truly organic method, use soap nuts which I am sure will be widely available in 'old' Dubai.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Lakeland also sell soap nuts and eco eggs. They're refillable plastic egg-shaped "balls" that you just toss in your washing machine. I'm pretty sure some are just soap nuts but I know that they've created a composite of soap nuts and something to make them a little more sturdy. They work fine and smell good, I just find that the hot water tank servicing the washer in my apartment has a low capacity so the liquid detergent does a little better.


----------



## Marikit (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for a very quick responses. Actually this is what I am looking for(hopefully):

Non-drying on your hands, biodegradable, no optical brighteners and 100% free from harmful chemicals, keeping our Mother Earth and waters happy. Laundry detergent that leaves your clothes smelling clean and fresh with NO harsh chemical residue leftover thus leaving the fabric kinder to your skin.

I might just try that soap nuts though.

Thanks in advance for all your input.


----------

